
YouTube is reportedly introducing your kids to conspiracy theories, too - JumpCrisscross
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/17/youtube-is-reportedly-introducing-your-kids-to-conspiracy-theories-too/
======
r00fus
After the previous bizarre videos (e.g. "gorilla daddy finger" or more violent
ones) I've delisted YT kids from our tablets due to the content curation
issue.

I've been quite pleasantly surprised at how good Netflix is in comparison.

I let them watch YT on the computer when I'm in the same room and watching
along - when more informative browsing is called for (ie, vids of animals or
places they heard about and want to investigate).

